# sick of scents



## Marilyn Norgart (Sep 6, 2019)

I have some very pretty scents.  I have made a few lotion bars and love how they smell and when I used one I loved how it felt but after a few minutes I wanted to go take a shower and get rid of the smell.  I smell soaps so much and love them all but I only smell for a few seconds at a time and I think that is a good thing!!!  I wound up making an unscented batch for my personal use.  I can imagine I am not the only one who feels this way


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 6, 2019)

I started making my own lotions so I could avoid scents!  Even when I make soap, I use scents very lightly. I have owned only one bottle of perfume in my life!


----------



## Amonik (Sep 6, 2019)

I love scents. I like to wear perfume and don’t like a lot of other stuff to compete with it, so I prefer unscented leave-on products. I like a nice scent when I’m using a soap or shampoo, but I don’t want it to linger. The one exception right now is deodorant - since I switched to homemade I haven’t dared to make it unscented.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 6, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have some very pretty scents.  I have made a few lotion bars and love how they smell and when I used one I loved how it felt but after a few minutes I wanted to go take a shower and get rid of the smell.  I smell soaps so much and love them all but I only smell for a few seconds at a time and I think that is a good thing!!!  I wound up making an unscented batch for my personal use.  I can imagine I am not the only one who feels this way


I made a small batch of body cream for myself. I like the fragrance (Lush's Avobath dupe) but, like you, after a while I want it gone. It lingers for a long time (I only use it on my legs and the smell drives me crazy after 4 hours or more!).


----------



## runnerchicki (Sep 7, 2019)

I am very scent driven - a scent can relax me, or soothe me, or uplift me... but only certain types and I never tire of a select few. Some scents (like sweet or foodie scents) I can only tolerate in short bits, and I don't ever want to wear them.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 7, 2019)

I don't do Perfume or scented lotion, well I can't usually use lotion anyway (skin issues).
I am also happy that I work at a Hospital and we have a No Scent policy.  Most stick by it but we do have to report a few for Lotion because, well they just don't GET IT.  There are a few in my office that have Asthma and other Respiratory issues


----------



## Cellador (Sep 7, 2019)

I love scents! My problem is I want new scents all the time. I have to have a variety so I can switch it up, depending on my mood.


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 7, 2019)

I can't stand scents. Strange, when I'm making scented soaps all the time. I remove most of them from the house to cure. There are a few essential oil blends that I have liked for 10 + years but other than that I use all unscented products.


----------



## smoothOlive2019 (Sep 7, 2019)

Amonik said:


> I love scents. I like to wear perfume and don’t like a lot of other stuff to compete with it, so I prefer unscented leave-on products. I like a nice scent when I’m using a soap or shampoo, but I don’t want it to linger. The one exception right now is deodorant - since I switched to homemade I haven’t dared to make it unscented.


I am just starting to make my own deodorants, which scents do you find is best to use for deodorants? I love all types of scents, floral, sweet etc. I’m just not sure which scent to try first?


----------



## earlene (Sep 7, 2019)

I am not Amonik, but for deodorant, I find that I like to use whatever scent I have that I really like.  I have scented with a few different FO's but my personal favorite is Dragon's Blood.  However, sometimes I am in the mood for Roses or some other fragrance, so I have make deo with others as well.


----------



## Amonik (Sep 8, 2019)

I used lavender EO since it’s so mild. Not really sure it’s a good idea to use EO under my arms every day, so maybe my next batch will be unscented.


----------



## Saltwater Scented (Sep 9, 2019)

I love fruit scents. Always have.  Floral are bleh to me and I've not been shy about my thoughts on regular patchouli.  Nature scents are also pretty alluring for me as well.


----------



## Lorna Baer (Sep 9, 2019)

smoothOlive2019 said:


> I am just starting to make my own deodorants, which scents do you find is best to use for deodorants? I love all types of scents, floral, sweet etc. I’m just not sure which scent to try first?


I make a Lavender & Vanilla. I have a few friends that also use it and love it. I’ve also used Patchoul, Rosemary  & Bergamot, Lemongrass & Rosemary. I have a Fruit Blend also. I’ve on used EO’s.


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 10, 2019)

Lorna Baer said:


> I make a Lavender & Vanilla. I have a few friends that also use it and love it. I’ve also used Patchoul, Rosemary  & Bergamot, Lemongrass & Rosemary. I have a Fruit Blend also. I’ve on used EO’s.


How could you use only EOs in a fruit blend?  Your Patch Rosemary & Bergamot sounds lovely.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Sep 10, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> Your Patch Rosemary & Bergamot sounds lovely.



I agree and I also think the lemongrass & Rosemary sounds good


----------



## MGM (Sep 10, 2019)

smoothOlive2019 said:


> I am just starting to make my own deodorants, which scents do you find is best to use for deodorants? I love all types of scents, floral, sweet etc. I’m just not sure which scent to try first?


Honestly, I'd say use something you DON'T like, since, unless your deodorant is really good from the get-go, you're going to have to get used to the smell of the fragrance mixed with BO for at least a bit....


----------



## Nanette (Sep 10, 2019)

I only use eos for scent and I am happy with the smell everywhere...I cannot tolerate artificial fragrance of any kind yet eos are fine. Cant do fo scent in laundry soap, lotions, a lot of shampoos, soaps ....candles, air fresheners....only eos. I use a synergistic blend of eos in my deodorant and use it daily, no issues. Follow the usage guidelines for eos and use the eos that are safe. I would love to use some fos just for variety and strength of scent but I cant do it.


----------



## Lorna Baer (Sep 10, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> How could you use only EOs in a fruit blend?  Your Patch Rosemary & Bergamot sounds lovely.


I’m sorry! 
The Fruit sent is an oil blend I purchase from my supplier. Fruit Passion. Mostly of citrus. It actually smells like  fruit punch.


----------



## JJ-421 (Sep 13, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I have some very pretty scents.  I have made a few lotion bars and love how they smell and when I used one I loved how it felt but after a few minutes I wanted to go take a shower and get rid of the smell.  I smell soaps so much and love them all but I only smell for a few seconds at a time and I think that is a good thing!!!  I wound up making an unscented batch for my personal use.  I can imagine I am not the only one who feels this way



I’m the same way.  I love the fragrance while I'm making lotion bars, wax melts, and especially soap.  However, I prefer unscented products for my personal use.  You would never know that from my collection of essential oils and fragrance oils though!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Sep 13, 2019)

I like woodsy-type scents, ocean scents, clean scents and most essential oils.  Some of my best selling soaps I couldn't stand to use but you'll never hear me telling my customers that!


----------



## BlueIris (Sep 13, 2019)

I prefer my soap unscented or lightly scented. Started making soap to accommodate my sensitive skin and found less is better for me. Everything else, especially commercial soap is just too much.


----------

